# acera del frente



## magdoff

Gostaria de saber se o significado da expressão acera del frente na seguinte frase:
"Esta avanzada en la dominación imperialista tuvo en la acera del frente a las masas centroamericanas."
Pelo wordreference, a expressão "ser de la acera de enfrente" significa "ser bicha", e "acera" é "calçada".
Nenhuma das duas cai bem no texto. Talvez signifique que "as massas centroamericanas ficaram olhando do outro lado (da calçada)" as coisas acontecerem sem poder interferir.
Alguém poderia ajudar-me?


----------



## airosa

Según DRAE:

*la acera de enfrente, o la otra acera*. f. coloqs. Bando, grupo o partido contrarios al de una persona.

Creo que se trata de la oposición, de pertenecer al "bando" opuesto.


----------



## Naticruz

Complementando la información ya dada por Airosa

*«de la otra acera *[o* de la acera de enfrente*]* 1* inf. Se aplica a la persona que pertenece al *partido o ideología *contrarios del que se considera. *2* inf. * Homosexual.»

Ésta es la definición del DUE.
Saludos


----------



## airosa

Lo de _homosexual _también está en el DRAE. Lo omití, porque no viene al caso.

Existe en portugués alguna expresión parecida?


----------



## magdoff

Gracias Airosa y Naticruz
La definición de "grupo de oposición" o con "otra ideología" está bien, pese que no se trata de grupo, pero de "las masas".


----------



## magdoff

Airosa
No me recuerdo de alguna expresión parecida.
Cuando un homosexual no demostra su sexualidad, decimos que "está no armário".


----------



## airosa

Bueno, parece que me expresé mal. Quería saber si existe alguna expresión parecida para aquellos que pertenecen a un grupo con diferente ideología.


----------



## Naticruz

airosa said:


> Bueno, parece que me expresé mal. Quería saber si existe alguna expresión parecida para aquellos que pertenecen a un grupo con diferente ideología.


Que eu saiba, não. Em Portugal os que filiam ideias diferentes do partido que está no poder, são designados por «a aposição», englobando todos os outros partidos.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Tem uma expressão espanhola, _del bando contrario,_ que acredito que também existe no português: _Do bando inimigo. _

Mas acho que na atualidade, na democracia, não devem existir inimigos, só adversários.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Tem uma expressão espanhola, _del bando contrario,_ que acredito que também existe no português: _Do bando inimigo. _
> 
> Mas acho que na atualidade, na democracia, não devem existir inimigos, só adversários.


 
Eu preferiria '_lado_' em vez de _'bando_', ou então '_facção_' se se lhe quiser dar um tom mais político, mas nesse caso como uma carga um pouco pejorativa. Quando referido a pessoas, '_bando_' tem quase sempre associada uma ideia negativa (_bando de malfeitores _[no sentido de grupo], por exemplo, ou de grupo um tanto desorganizado ou dado a práticas socialmente pouco aceitáveis). Pessoalmente e por exemplo, tratando da História da guerra civil, não consideraria correcto traduzir  _'bando nacional_' e _'bando republicano'_ pelos homónimos portugueses, porque _'bando_' em português não é tão neutral como em espanhol. Para se referir a ambos mantendo a neutralidade, _'lado nacional_' e _'lado republicano'_ ficarão melhor.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Eu preferiria '_lado_' em vez de _'bando_', ou então '_facção_' se se lhe quiser dar um tom mais político, mas nesse caso como uma carga um pouco pejorativa. Quando referido a pessoas, '_bando_' tem quase sempre associada uma ideia negativa (_bando de malfeitores _[no sentido de grupo], por exemplo, ou de grupo um tanto desorganizado ou dado a práticas socialmente pouco aceitáveis). Pessoalmente e por exemplo, tratando da História da guerra civil, não consideraria correcto traduzir _'bando nacional_' e _'bando republicano'_ pelos homónimos portugueses, porque _'bando_' em português não é tão neutral como em espanhol. Para se referir a ambos mantendo a neutralidade, _'lado nacional_' e _'lado republicano'_ ficarão melhor.


 
Entendi:  Bando de mlfeitores  = banda de malhechores


----------



## magdoff

Caro Airosa
Naticruz tem razão. No Brasil não há uma expressão parecida ao espanhol para chamar os partidos ou grupos de oposição.
Bando (ou lado) inimigo (ou adversário) são usados, mas não como uma expressão idiomática, como "en la acera de enfrente".
Em português esta frase seria traduzida por: "na calçada da frente", sem conotação política.
Mas a oposição, no Brasil, não é única. Existe a oposição "de direita", dos partidos conservadores, e a "oposição de esquerda", que na Europa seria chamada de "extrema-esquerda".
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

magdoff said:


> Caro Airosa
> Naticruz tem razão. No Brasil não há uma expressão parecida ao espanhol para chamar os partidos ou grupos de oposição.
> Bando (ou lado) inimigo (ou adversário) são usados, mas não como uma expressão idiomática, como "en la acera de enfrente".
> Em português esta frase seria traduzida por: "na calçada da frente", sem conotação política.
> Mas a oposição, no Brasil, não é única. Existe a oposição "de direita", dos partidos conservadores, e a "oposição de esquerda", que na Europa seria chamada de "extrema-esquerda".
> Saludos


 
Não duvido que na atualidade seja assim, mas veja o que diz O Aurelio

*bando1*
[De _banda_1.] 
*Substantivo masculino. *
1.Grupo de pessoas ou animais; multidão: 
_Um bando de estudantes tomara parte no ato público; _
"chalrava agora um bando de pássaros-pretos" (Hugo de Carvalho Ramos, _Tropas e Boiadas_, p. 68).
2.As pessoas de um partido ou facção. 

*facção*
[Do lat. _factione._] 
*Substantivo feminino. * 
3.Partido político. 
 
O Aulete diz coisa similar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Não duvido que na atualidade seja assim, mas veja o que diz O Aurelio
> 
> *bando1*
> [De _banda_1.]
> *Substantivo masculino. *
> 1.Grupo de pessoas ou animais; multidão:
> _Um bando de estudantes tomara parte no ato público; _
> "chalrava agora um bando de pássaros-pretos" (Hugo de Carvalho Ramos, _Tropas e Boiadas_, p. 68).
> 2.As pessoas de um partido ou facção.
> 
> *facção*
> [Do lat. _factione._]
> *Substantivo feminino. *
> 3.Partido político.
> 
> O Aulete diz coisa similar.
> 
> Cumprimentos


Tem razão, Mangato. Veja só o que diz um dos meus dicionários:

*bando*
substantivo masculino
grupo de pessoas ou animais (em especial aves);
 
grupo de indivíduos que anunciam ruidosamente um espectáculo;
 
grupo de indivíduos associados para a prática do crime;
 
quadrilha;
 
facção ou partido político
_____________________________________________________________ 
Penso que aqui não costumamos utilizar a palavra «bando» para nos referirmos aos partidos políticos e creio que, com pouca margem de erro, isso é devido ao facto de se poder correr o risco de lhe ser dada uma interpretação pejorativa. 
Cumprimentos e boa noite


----------



## Mangato

Tem razão Nati. Quando no espanhol utilizamos bando, para partido político, acrescentamos uma  certa ideia de violencia e enfrentamento. Utilizou-se na república espanhola. Hoje só se ouve _*cambiar de bando, cambiar de trinchera,*_ com sentido figurativo, para aquele que troca de partido político, normalmente  por receber alguma prebenda. Também conhecidos por *transfugas*


----------

